# Which BLD method should I learn



## Dorsenstein (Aug 25, 2008)

What is the easiest BLD method to learn. There are lots of methods out there I i wanted to know which one is the best. I suspect you'll say "There is no best method, blah blah blah, choose the one that's right for you, blah blah blah."
But just in case that isn't what you'll say. Please answer this question.


EDIT: OH SH** I just realized someone just posted this same exact thread.

Please delete this.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 25, 2008)

> "There is no best method, blah blah blah, choose the one that's right for you, blah blah blah."



Use the search function.

There aren't many methods anyway.


----------



## Escher (Aug 25, 2008)

http://www.cubefreak.net/blindfoldcubing_guide.html

just use macky's, he makes it pretty straightforward


----------



## macky (Aug 26, 2008)

For edges: http://cubefreak.net/blindfoldcubing_M2_guide.html


----------



## badmephisto (Aug 26, 2008)

3cycle and M2 are DEFINITELY not easiest. Use the Pochmann method. It involves LEAST amount of memorization. If you know the T permutation then you are pretty much ready to solve your first cube blindfolded using this method.

http://www.stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/blindsolving/3x3/old.php
or
http://solvethecube.110mb.com/index.php?location=blindfold


----------



## macky (Aug 26, 2008)

I agree with badmephisto. I didn't read the "easiest" part. But if you ever read my 3OP guide, replace the edges solution with M2.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 27, 2008)

macky said:


> I agree with badmephisto. I didn't read the "easiest" part. But if you ever read my 3OP guide, replace the edges solution with M2.


Bah. I still use 3OP with L2R2. Easy enough for me.


----------

